# Grade Crossing



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Im working on making a modern grade crossing (curved) using BLMA's concrete crossing. Anyone ever try this? Any pictures will definitely help out with this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

marzbarz said:


> Im working on make a modern grade crossing (curved) using BLMA concrete crossing. Anyone ever try this? Any pictures will definitely help out with this.


What is a BLMA?
Sorry have to ask?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

BLMA is a company, sorry for the confusion. I posted the website :
http://www.blmamodels.com/cgi-bin/w...15&&c=detail.red.htm&t=main.red.htm&itemid=79


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like you would have to do some fancy cutting to apply it to curves. You notice they show only straight sections.

Why don't you contact them and ask?
Maybe you can't put the crossings on curves.
Maybe they sell ones for curves?

Maybe someone here has done it.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

No specialized curve sections available big_ed. Been searching the net and only found some curved wood crossing, but im looking for the modern look. Problem is they are brass and conduct electricity. I tried cutting one up last night and test mounted it. Looked good but I guess the edges touched the track and knocked off the power.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't find any either.

How about styrene sheets made to look like concrete.
Maybe you can get an ideal from this article?
One guy says he uses cork laid down and then coated with plaster. The last post.

Check out the article,

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/105589.aspx


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

You can also try thin sheets of balsa wood. just cut to fit, very easy cutting, then you can run an xacto knife across it dull side down to make the joints and just paint it any shade of concrete you need. I made one for a wooden grade crossing and it only costs a couple dollars or less.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think David is on the money. Sounds like a good idea when you weigh up the time vs money vs final outcome.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

In Addison, TX, by the GEICO building, there is a switch that curves and runs diagonally through a 6 lane intersection. They used the rubber mat between the rails so that the automobiles could cross. I do not remember the cross roads though...

The main line runs parallel to the roadway going north/south. The switch is a siding to service some industry there.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I just completed the curved grade crossings. Used BLMA concrete crossings and styrene. Had to cut each section of the crossing (crossings are brass). I believe they look OK but not what I expected.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

U think you more then accomplished that crossing and then some. I personally think it looks great.

I didnt look at the website you provided but how much did that kit run you?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, that weathered roadway looks superb ... very realistic.

TJ


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

@ joed2323 > each crossing was around 6 dollars give or take 1 dollar.

Thanks @ tjcruiser


----------

